# RRV: Terra Mortalis



## Serp (Sep 9, 2012)

_Years ago when the earth was young,_
_ The world was fresh with monsters and dark forces, _
_ The mages and warriors of that time eventually were brought to their knees. _
_ The mystical forces were not balanced and chaos filled the lands. _
_ One man, using his grip on dark magic tyrannically suppressed the _
_ people of the lands._

_  Then one very powerful Mage, thought to seek divine help._
_  A God had created Earth and 4 deities to help manage his creation. _
_ One for each of the four pillars that his earth was made from._
_ Water Fire Earth and Air._
_ The Mage begged the 5 gods to help them, help to protect their creation. _
_ To stop it from rotting from the inside out._

_ At first the gods refused but after a while, they took pity. _
_ But they could not directly interfere themselves. _
_ So the main god incarnated his generals into human bodies._
_ Humans that would with the power over the elements gifted by these gods, _
_ put an end to the destruction.

This is that story and more.

_Ok guys you know the general rules, try and be inventive. And lets get this rolling. 

--------------

3000 BC

Kayvos was tearing up the scene, although his form mirrored that of a 13 year old boy he was dangerous with his grip over the dark forces he really was a bringer of chaos. 

Alvaro and Maria ran up to to Kai, he was cut and cut bad, a huge gash opened up on his side, Maria forced the blood back into Kai's body and Alvaro sealed the wound with fire. Kai let out a deathly scream, but at least he would live for now. 

Ziggy was having to hold the battle back himself, Kayvos had an army, they were relatively weak but they were overpowering and Kayvos was not one to hold back from the fight.

Ziggy flipped and span through the air, his jack tail flapping as he did so. The kicks and waves of air he sent flying did the job, it kept pushing the army back while the others got to their feet. 

"How is Kai doing!" Ziggy threw his voice across the battlefield. Maria raised a thumb to let Ziggy know that he would be ok. 

A few of the beast like army had managed to wipe through, and shoot a blast of energy at the already wounded Kai. It was then that Alvaro rose up, fire in his eyes.

"They won't stop until they finish the job!" His fists clenching, they ran forward hoping to take Alvaro out now for good,  but he wasn't to be trifled with at this one moment, about a dozen soliders ran towards the rage filled flame warrior, as soon as they got 4 feet within his radius, they burnt up instantly and blew away as ash. 

"Woaw, Alvie! Where did that come from!" Maria exclaimed, as she helped Kai up. 

"I don't know I just feel soooo angry!" Alvaro shouted out. And with that, his fists burst into flame and he ran into the fight, punching off heads and burning everyone in sight to ash.

Kayvos saw this and decided now would be the best time to strike Alvaro. He sent a blast of Chaos energy and it hit him square in the chest and he went flying.

"Alive! NO!" Maria shouted, her body already beaten and bruised. The sky began to darken, Kayvos started to laugh, and as his laugh reached its peak, it was shut down from the razer sharp blades of ice that was failing down from the sky, nowhere to hide.

"Arg, you cold bitch!" Kayvos shouted. 

"Now you have really caused an issue." Ziggy said from behind him, wrapped in a tornado of air, smiliing through gritted teeth from the obvious broken ribs he suffered. 

Kayvos looked worried but not too much, until what looked like a volcano errupting from where Alvaro had fallen. Alvaro was streaming flames from every opening it seemed, smoke from his nose, steam from his ears, flames from his mouth and eyes. Yet he seemed completely unhurt.

Kayvos' body took a double take, before seeing an angry Maria and a smiling Ziggy (never a good sign). 

"As much power as you have, the prophecy states it must be the 4 powers of earth that must defeat me and you dont even have earth." He laughed and sent a wave of chaos energy followed by a wave of his forces.

The army now all focused in the small group of people, 3 and 1 wounded seemed like impossible odds.

"Well it look like we shall fight till hell gets too full to even take us in!" Ziggy said.

"I'll burn you so bad, the flames of hell will remind you of the softness of female flesh." Alvaro added.

"And if you think fire burns bad, you don't even want to know about ice, slowly freezing your blood in your veins shattering your lungs and bones, oh yes." Maria said staring down on him. 

The army came towards them and the gang prepared to fight. It was then that they felt it, the ground had started to violently shake, they looked over to Kai, he was gone but a hole in the ground remain where he was.

The ground started to shake more and more, until everyone fell to the floor. And then the ground opened up and the army fell inside all too their death, Kayvos flew out the way, but out of the crevasse in the ground a gold aura coated Kai raised up on a platform made of diamond.

"You said you needed earth!" He said the usual smirk on his face. 

Kayvos was very confused now, he was near death a moment ago, but now he was glowing this wasn't right. Each one of the kids each time he knocked them down came back stronger.

"What is going on!!!!!!!!" Kayvos screamed as he flung balls of chaos that previously would have killed them, were bouncing off the body of Kai.

Ziggy, Alvaro and Maria started to walk towards the action, as they came closer thier auras were lighting up as well.

"We have the incarnations of the powers of the planet, of the gods of this plane." Maria said.
"You have learned a few shadow tricks, but not enough." Ziggy added.
"You played with fire, and now your gonna get burned." Kai added.

"Like you had a match and this lesson will be taught via supernova!" Alvaro finished it off.

"Fuck you flame sprite!" Kayvos shouted, his voice laced with hatred and bitter bile. He clasped his hands together and started to form a blast of energy, most of his energy left into one world crushing blast.

"Take this!" He shouted and let it rip, the trees in the area were uprooted and then vapourised. the land crumbled and everything was blown back, the heroes vanishing into the light and blast of this giant beam, all that could be seen was a blast of blue and red energy. 
When he finished, for miles forward the land was a wasteland, compared to the fertile land and forests that where there moments before the battle.

Kayvos sighed and sat down, he was draining but there was no sign of life for miles in the direction those guys had been, he had defeated them.

But then the earth started to roll and flatten itself, grass started to grow and the trees were reforming. Rain was being absorbed into the earth and a wave of wind knocked Kayvos to the ground. Looking up Alvaro, Kai, Maria and Ziggy all descended from the sky, glowing eerily.

"We are the human manifestation of a gods power, and like a god we can only use as much force as is needed, but now you have really pissed us off, its as if you walked into our house, and fucked with our parents layout, and now mum and dad are angry and have allowed us not to place nice." Ziggy said out loud for Kayvan to hear.

"And now, you will see what playing dirty can be, and you will see the stuff you did could even be considered spotless compared to what will happen now." Alvaro spoke softly.

Kayvos looked up and that's when the screaming started and it was said not to ever end, if you listen carefully at sunrise you can still hear Kayvos' screams...


---------
Present day.  

The guardians of Terra were running around like headless chickens. Shit was going wrong, very wrong. There hadn't been as much imminent danger since Kayvos, the bringer of chaos. But now they weren't even sure the problem just that the gods were restless. And that meant they were like to do something, and that meant it might be time for new incarnations of their power. But who would it be and how would they lead them, how would they find them, so many questions on could only hope they were ready. 




​


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 9, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine sat in the tree as it was dawn, as she had a book in her lap as she could see over the farm above the tiger cages. She heard the screams as usual at this time from the heavens. She pushed her glasses up on her nose, as she bit into the apple as she heard the roars of tigers and the roars of lions waking day. She guessed it was time to get to work or get beat up again it did not matter to her atall. One of the tiger cubs climb up where she was on the tree branch and tried to get the apple from her mouth. She smiled as she let the cub have it, she could always get another apple or fruit from the seller as the blooms on the tree like they could produce more this year or the gods could curse her family farm with rotten fruit. She got the cub out of her lap as she was thinking the gods had already cursed her with the lack of eyesight she had.

"Corrine get your ass down here, we need you in the fields with the ostrichs and ostrich."

"Why, their heads are still still stuck in the ground."

"You bitch, just get to work, just get to work."

She swung her legs as she hung by her kness as she hung by her knees as her face came closed to his facshe went to the sheade as the cub climed down her white shirt. The female tiger sae her tiger was with Corrine and strike out at Corrine. Corrine move and landed on her feet like a cat and dodge quickly as the tiger leaped on Corrine and she clashed with the female tiger to get her off of her as the tiger landed on her feet as the cub wonder off somewhere else. Corrine move like a monkey and got out of the tiger cage. Corrine thought a ordinary morning as usual, she went to the shead to get the shovel to scoop up poop. She climb over the fence as today she was in charge of the wild animals and some of the cooking that was her least favorite thing chore.

Corrine slamed the head of the shovel into the ground, as she grabbed the skimmer and started to clean out the pond for the emu to come swim in as they never sleep. As she was cleaning she made emu sounds o get their attention for them to the pond instead of sticking their heads into the ground. After she finish cleaning the pond she got the pond and cleaned up poop from the ostrichs as she started to act like them to draw attenton to the animals. She did not cared if anyone whispering about her at least she got the job done and to hang out with the animals. She wish something not so boring would happen to the farm as it could get boring around here after all the chores was done. She sighed as she walked to the shead to put away the shovel and skimmer and walked into the large house as nobody really like her cooking. To her nobody like what she  did came out wrong in all the workers of the farm including her parents. What were they specting a masterery of everything? She kick the stove like a mule and started to bake a pie.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 10, 2012)

_*Trey*_​
He stood at the subway with his hands in his coat pockets. A fight was going on, and he was up next. A large guy lifted a smaller man and swung him against the cage, once, twice, multiple times until releasing him with a rough toss. The disoriented fighter hit the floor of the cage hard, lying in a crumpled heap, his body twitching.

"You're nothing!" Bruno screamed, and slammed a fist on his chest, the enormous biker letting his tongue flap out and hang. The stench of cheap beer spread from his pink sponge of flesh before he threw that meaty balled hand into the air and roared.

"You're next, kid." The announcer whispered as the unconscious fighter was dragged out of the ring. 

"Yeah, whatever." Trey snapped as he walked into the ring. Popping his neck, the arrogant young man stood his ground against the fuming biker. Leather and chains.. well, that didn't intimidate the aimless youth. He just wanted to get this shit over with.

One swing, it was slow, almost intentional. Trey's leather gloved hand intercepted the sweeping punch, blocking it mid hook, and he lunged into a descending blow to the biker's nose. Bruno staggered, stunned, and shook it off. After Trey saw him rattle his mind free of the pain induced cobwebs, an uppercut sent him reeling.

Trey watched him hit the floor of the ring and wiggled his hand.. glaring down at him. He suddenly kicked his face, then, repeatedly. Swinging a leg back, his foot struck hard against the biker's bald head. Trey laughed, and mercilessly he started stomping on the biker's head. He was pulled off, but got one last hard stomping boot of a kick off on his face.

Trey allowed himself to be dragged off, pocketing the money from his fight as people grumbled and eyed him. They saw him as an arrogant punk, and the truth was, to some degree he was. He was a troubled youth, and hey.. to him the world was fucked up so why should he pretend to be anything other than what he was? Another fucked up soul on a fucked up planet.

Stepping outside Trey lit a cigarette and inhaled, exhaling quickly as he paced, wondering what to do with his day.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 10, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine packed herself a lunch not knowing what the afternoon would bring. Her dad left her a note to go into the outskirts of the town. To her she did not have the duty to sell anything today. She left the house and found her favorite ostrich and lead him to the post for her to get on his back. She kicked open the door of the fence and kickd again to shut the fence door or the rest of the ostrichs would get out. She was not in the mood to round them up today. She kicked the ostrich in it's side to get him moving at his top speed. As she came to a fort in the road. The sign was faded out and with her eyesight she could not read the sign. She made up her mind and take the right path of the fort.

As she arrived to her destinaton on her ostrich, to her this was not right at all. Her ostrich was curious about this place as so was Corrine, she guess she ended up in the city than the outskirts of the city. It was a city after all and nobody really pay any attention to her. The ostric smelled something and walked up to this guy who was smoking a cigarette and pooped on him. Corrine was thinking was thinking to run for her life, than say sorry to this guy who was smoking a cigarette. She lead her ostrich through a shortcut and ended up in a park. Luckly there was a pond, she lead him to drink. she got off him and sat on the grass as she was thinking that was better than bringing an tiger into the city.

Atleast she scretly had a map inside her book to look at to get back to the outskirts. The male ostrich sat beside her. She was hoping that the guy would not catch up to her, she had a feeling he was the type to get some revenge. She stared at her map as her stomache rumble. She pulled out her lunch and started to eat it. To her it was a pretty day with clouds in the clear blue sky as the grass tickle her through her pants. At least this was one chance to get off the farm and just be herself.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 10, 2012)

Takeshi moved his bishop into place. he saw his father begin to sweat. Strategy was one of the only things he could really make his father sweat and get nervous in. the man, even though in his late forties nearing fifties (also just to explain since i notice how the name does not match the locality Takeshi is japanese-american his father is american his mother japanese apologies for sucky bio i should have included that  ) was extremely strong and had served in the military in his earlier days he could pretty easily lay takeshi flat with one punch but when it came to strategy, it was the opposite. not to say his father wasn't wise. just that takeshi was a natural-born tactician. his father continued to sweat as he contemplated any possible moves he may have left. throughout the course of the game takeshi had worked him into a choke hold. using his aggressive play style against him and baiting him with defenseless pawns to take out most of his best pieces and now he was down to a knight,rook, a few pawns and his king. if he moved any of his pieces it would put him in check mate. he had no choice but to give up, without any legal moves to make. he flicked his King over on its side signalling surrender a grin appeared on takeshi's face and his father said "you may have beaten me here but your still yet to beat me in the sparring ring Heh." to which takeshi replied "But that's in the past today you have to defend your title again Heh." wit that they moved to the sparring ring. (ill post more later fer now gtg damn intended this to be longer D


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 12, 2012)

Edward Smith

---

"Come on, man. You suck!" Said an arrogant voice, belonging a boy, 16 years of age, with medium length black hair, a confident smirk and intense brown eyes. Edward Smith was, once again, caught up in _another _fight, as per usual. Though, in all fairness, the other kid started it first. He just retaliated. 

The other boy, roughly the same age as Ed with sandy hair, rose up, blood trickling down his nose and face red with anger and...quite possibly embarrassment. "*I'M GOING TO KILL YOU SMITH!*" He roared and rushed towards him, fists balled up and ready to punch.

The dark haired boy smirked and moved in as well, ducking under the punch expertly, his fist quickly finding his way into his assailant's face. A satisfying crunch sound rang in his ears, the nose of the sandy haired boy's nose breaking. Not relenting, Edward shot out a kick, crashing it against his victim's stomach. Instantly, he doubled over in pain from the kick, coughing.

Edward fixed his collar and grinned smugly at the new victory placed under his belt. "Don't mess with Edward Smith, bitch!" He announced confidently and walked off, strutting with swagger out of the alley. Outside, he sighed. "Another fight..." He groaned and checked his watch. A look of horror spread itself across his features and he darted off immediately. "_Shit, shit, shit! I'm late for my karate lesson!_" The last time he was late for a karate lesson...



			
				Flashback Sequence said:
			
		

> Edward collapsed on the floor, breathing quickly and heavily in exhaustion, a river of sweat flowing down his face. "





			
				Flashback Sequence said:
			
		

> Mother..." he panted. "Fucker." He turned to look at the now shining floor, a sense of pride in a job well done swelling inside until it was replaced by anger again. "*Argh!*" Edward shouted in frustration, jumping back up. "*I was only five minutes late!*" He swung his leg out of impatience and knocked down the bucket, spilling water everywhere.
> 
> "*What are you doing, Smith?!*" A powerful voice barked behind him. His teacher.
> 
> ...




He shivered slightly as he ran. That was the worst experience ever. He would take on an entire gang in a fight, he'd stay behind to do push-ups, he'd miss dinner...hell, he'd even do do an exam. But wasting time, cleaning up the floor for _two exhausting, blister filled and demeaning hours_, was something he refused to do. ​


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2012)

The guardians were calmer now, the spirits had come down it meant they knew what to do and how it would be done. Four ghostly robed figures descended from a higher ledge.
"Kayvos returns." Said the first, clad in dark robes.
"He was cursed to live forever, in ghostly form much like ourselves, but forever in pain." Said the second robed one, a female voice.
"But he has turned that pain, and our punishment on him around, he now can influence the human world." Said the third one.
"Although he can summon his armies of chaos, he needs human form if we stop him before that, then we can stop this dark deity walking again." Said the last one.

The guardians were nodding, "By St. Zidane, what is the decision from the higher ups." 

The last robed figure, lowered his hood. Dreadlocks piled out, showing an older man, his face wrinkled from many smiles, and his eyes darkened from many fights, he was Saint Zy, the previous incarnation of Air, and now for his service to the world he exists as a spirit that can cross the barrier from this world and the afterlife, when the time arises.
"The time has come for the new incarnations of Earth, Air, Fire and Water to be chosen."

"How will this be done, will be chosen by the previous incarnations, like you four were." Asked the lead guardian.

The female robed one lowered her ghastly hood, St Maria Volantis. "No? For us our problems arose from the fact we had lead a life in war, and were chosen for the war. This is still a time of peace, we need not those who can fight a war, but rather those who would fight to stop one."

The other robed ones lowered their hoods, another set of older men, Saint Alvaro and Saint Kai. Alvaro opened his mouth to speak. "We shall release our hold on the essence of the elements to world, they will find those they find most worthy and teleport them here."

Kai then continued. "But remember these essences do not think as we do, they think best for themselves as living energy not as elements, so their choices may at first cause confusion, but trust in the planet to know what is best for it." 

The guardians nodded. "My Lords and Lady, when shall you start the hunt. We shall prep the temple for their arrival."  

Saint Zy, rose his hand and a slight sheen of his ghostly glow left his body, leaving him slightly less vibrant. A small ball of light floating in front of his palm, Saints Maria, Alvaro and Kai followed suit, and soon the ball was larger and rumbling.
"Now go!" Ziggy ordered. 

The huge ball of white light broke off into 4 and shot off in their own directions. Soon they would hit their targets and teleport them to the temple. Only time would tell who would be their arrivals.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 12, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine dropped her sliced of pie as she gave most of her sandwich to the ostrich. It was time to go back to the farm and explained to her dad what happen and hopefully he would forgive her on her dutities of a farmer. She packed her stuff back into her small ruck sack as she stood up she noticed something. To her it looked like a bright light, she was thinking it was something shining on the pond or in it. She guessed wrong the light struck her and teleport her into a temple. Corrine was wondering where the hell she was and that probly scared the hell out of her male ostrich who ran back to the farm of other wild animals. She did not know why she was here, she jump onto a railing and acted like a stalking cat. 

"Hello, anyone around and why did you kinap me?"

She sat on the railing to watch above from anyone who would arrived in this room as she looked around the place. She did not know to be sared or amazed by this temple. She looked down and noticed the foot prints of her dirty boots. To her atleast it looks like someone vanished or jumped upward to a high place. She pulled off her boots and rolled up her pants legs she bet they were muddy as well, atleast her socks were clean. To her it be best to stay still like a large cat that everyone else thought she was just a statue for atleast the moment anyway. The aura felt good in here and if nobody was around she would just take a small cat nap.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 12, 2012)

_*Trey Zonday*_​
What in the fuck?! He was going on his merry way. Trying to figure out to spend his money on, and... now here he was. In some temple. 

Trey looked around frantically, his hoodie sweeping side to side against his toned back as he scowled. What was the meaning of this? He wasn't the type to believe in magic or any of that hocus pocus bullshit. Was this some kind of weird government experiment? Did aliens really exist?

Trey looked as if he was going to punch someone.. or something.. that or stab it. 

Eventually his eyes came across some girl. Okay, who was SHE? He pondered questioning her, but.. she was in some random pose.. was she a victim of this extraordinary kidnapping too?! There was no way to tell, and quite frankly, all of this was a bit too creepy for the street rat.

"Look I'm outta here," Trey quickly said, taking a few careful steps backwards while glancing in random directions. He pulled his knife out, twirling it carefully as he took a look around.. 

Okay.. where was the door to this place?


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 12, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine open her eyes and noticed a guy who was looking for a door to get the hell out of this place, to her he was on a rampage to kill something from her point of view. She jumped down lightly and followed the guy, she was skity about this guy. She had soft footsteps as she snuck up on the guy, she rather be a monkey and ready to dodge like one and slip and slide like a penguin. It seemed like they were going to be here for awhile, so it seemed they both get comfortable intill everyone else has arrived. She wonder why he was being freaked out, it was a nice place to stay in after all. To her if he found a door it would just lead to another room for now. To her why would anyone kidnap her in the first place set for get their hands on animals to skin for furs.

"I think we are stuck, there is no door to be found any where."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 12, 2012)

Takeshi had gotten into the heat of the spar with his father. He had landed several blows with his short katana, but all the time his fathers swings got closer. He had dodged one but another was on its way, he went under it and landed a blow square in the stomach, causing his father to stagger, his wind being taken from him.
He lifted his Katana to strike a finishing blow, maybe he had won now, but his father sent a fist flying at his face. Everything went black as the fist connected and he flew back onto the floor, except it wasn't the sparring rings mat.  
It felt hard and cold, like stone, he opened his eyes and saw it really was stone that his face was planted into, he got up slowly, a bruise forming where he was punched. He looked around only to see, he was in a temple, a lot like some of the fantasy games he had played, he also noticed there were people talking. He decided to approach slowly in the vain hopes he might be thrust in some fantastical fight with unknown enemies.


----------



## Serp (Sep 13, 2012)

Ziggy floated into the room followed by 2 normal temple guardians.
"Greetings, do not be alarmed, this is a place of peace, but yet it will change your life forever." Ziggy looked around the room, three out of four, hmm.
"I am Saint Zidane, and all will be explained shortly, when the last member arrives." ZIggy smiled at the people, this was going to be interesting, could these three, plus one help to defeat Kayvos, what they had to do all those years ago riding on the power of the gods, maybe these guys could do it with thier own power, through force of will, well maybe.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2012)

Edward Smith

 ---

Edward blinked, having been hit by the blinding ray of light and teleported to the temple just as he had entered the dojo. He rubbed his eyes for a few seconds and then painfully slapped himself, leaving a faint red mark when his hand made contact with his cheek. "Okay, so I'm not dreaming..." The dark haired boy muttered slowly, still taking in what happened, before a sense of reality hit him. 

"Wait!" He panicked. "Now I'm going to be late for my karate lesson..." Edward face-palmed himself. He was so screwed. His fear of his sensei, and what ever punishment he might have in store for him had somehow overridden the boy's...common sense. "_I need a way out of here..._" Edward noted and looked around the temple, for a window, a door out of this place..._anything.

_But to no avail. The place was sealed shut.

And then suddenly, a man introducing himself as Saint Zidane floated into the room, followed by two others. Bodyguards? Nevertheless, he was glad he showed up. Striding towards him in a strut-like fashion, he scowled. "Look," he started, glaring at him with an intense stare, "I don't care about your...what ever it is you're doing. Hell, I don't even want to hear your explanation. Just get me out of here and back into my karate class before I call the police on you...*or worse.*" He balled his hands into a fist as if to make a point.
​


----------



## Serp (Sep 13, 2012)

Zidane looked at Edward as he ranted and raved, so much passion in that boy, like a raging fire. 
"I'm sorry Edward, if I return you there might not be a Dojo to even have your lessons. So and the rest of you will have to stay put, until I finish. OK." 

Zidane turning to the rest.
"Ok now that we are all here, I can begin." 
Zy waved his hand, and the room changed.

"Guests, I am here to explain why you have been chosen for this great honour. Years ago, their was a chaos deity named Kayvos. He torn up the land, and the warriors of the land took up spells and arms to fight, but were crushed under his armies of chaos. Then the deities that represented the four pillars of the planet, Earth, Fire, Water and Air, incarnated their essence into four Incarnates. I was one of those incarnates." 

Ziggy opened his hands to face the group. "Once I could swirl the winds of the sky to my whim, it was my job as an Incarnate of a god, to use his power to defend our land from chaos. And now each of you shall be a member of the next generation of Incarnates, to fight chaos and project the planet, for if you do not fight, the world and everyone you love will be lost."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 13, 2012)

Takeshi looked at the strange robed man in a confused manner. "so you're saying, that were going to become pretty much vessels of gods? and these gods have the ability to control elements... not quite buying it. this is pretty strange but for all i know i could jsut be hallucinating from all the games i play." i mean, this is the kinda stuff youd see in a fantasy role playing game( :heehee )."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine went over and pinch Takesh like a crab, she rather believe this than take more crap back at the farm. Who knows this sounded exicting to her even do is a dream, to her it was not. This was a intersting story that she read parts about, but only thought it was only a myth. So she was out with with these other three guys to save the world. To her one of her dreams were coming true in a very weird way. She would do it, but did not want three guys hitting on her at the same time. To her it be much easier to just leave her alone at times than just flirt with her to get the job done. She just crossed her arms over her breasts to let anyone else know not to mess with her right now.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

_*Trey Zonday*_​
Trey was, you guessed it, mad. Not the bold, loud type of passion Edward displayed. His intensity was sharp, smooth, and cool. "You've got the wrong guy." Trey interrupted. 

"I'm not sure what's going on here... and after what you've done this is either some amazing light show and technology, or you're telling the truth and this is way bigger than I am." Trey offered, a hand raised.

Turning to go, Trey shook his head, "Thanks, but no thanks." He wasn't sure what the rest of these gathered people had to say, but he had no intention of fighting to save the world. He wasn't a soldier, a boy scout, and he sure as hell wasn't a hero.

Some things did cross his mind, though. What evil deity? What threat..? The thought of there not being a world to go home to bothered him, but he definitely wouldn't be the one to convey interest.

There wasn't much to do now, Trey felt, but wait for an advanced technological or magical ride back home. 

It was all unbelievable. Was this all a dream or something? He couldn't help but think of his younger brother, Tay, and what he would think of this madness. It seemed right up there in the crazy books and stories he'd love.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 13, 2012)

"Ow!" takeshi half yelled half said. "what was that for?!"he looked at the girl who had just pinched him. seeing the expression she had, he decided to back off. "okay, sorry if i offended you."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Corrine*

"You said you wanted to know if you were dreaming and it proves that we all are wide awake. You did not offend me at all, I have to act tough when I am around three guys around my age. I don't want to be taken advantage of when you get your manly urges comes around, I do not want to be part of that."

She started to blush at the end of her sentence she felt a little enbrassed about saying that and her own sexuallity. It be best if she walked away and just listen. She just went over to her boots and pulled them on as she had no clue where she would end up next. She probly would need foot protection as she laced up her boots and double notted them. She would have to listen for the guild lines to contained an element. She may not get one after all, she crossed her legs as she thought over of what she heard. Right now she seemed relaxed but that could deceived anyone as she could change her mind and mood to act wild.


----------



## Serp (Sep 13, 2012)

Zidane looked at Trey almost sad. He cannot go with the flow, he is too rooted in his own thoughts to move on in his life, that is something that needs to be changed.
Looking at Corrine and Takeshi, "That is enough, this is not a dream, this is real life. And if you all don't start taking this as serious as you can as quick as you can this could all go pear shaped."

The ghost of Ziggy sighed. "The essences have chose, not men of greatness, not even men of character, but rather those with potential, if you want shame the planet that has provided for you and your families for years go ahead, or you want to trust in mother nature and accept you roles as her knights!?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Trey Zonday*​
He had the urge to give this stranger a piece of his mind. He didn't owe anyone anything! The very planet itself included! Anger sparked in his inner being, but he settled down immediately. He was.. well, trapped here. There'd be no walking out.. and for all he knew, this guy knew magic.

"Fine," Trey said. His eyes were narrowed, if one looked at him, as he stared at the ghost of Ziggy. "I'm not a slave, or a soldier. I'm doing this for my own reasons. Before I agree, though, I want to know... what's going on here.. and what's expected of me?"

He didn't really care what the others thought or felt. They weren't his problem. The part of Trey that figured, _'Hey, if the world is about to be in danger, best face it with powers'_ took over. He wanted to protect his brother. That's all.

Hands in his hoodie pockets, he faced the man, neither stepping forward nor back.. ready for what was requested of them.. and to hear more of what exactly it was.. they'd be facing.


----------



## Serp (Sep 13, 2012)

Ziggy looked at Trey and smiled. The young man reminded him of himself, free and not a care in the world but for himself and made a special few, Trey was like air, loose and doing whatever took his fancy, rapid and angry like a storm, but he needed to learn compromise and adaptability. 

"Trey what is expected of you is expected of every creature on this planet, to survive and to insure its survival for generations to come, the difference is, you have been chosen along with these other 3, to be given an edge, for the planet sees its and our greatest chance of survival with you. With powers or not, would you be willing to let everyone die or become enslaved to chaos."

Saint Ziggy smiled. "Trey really, you choice is give up and die, or do something that may make a less morbid choice, I can't tell you what you will be facing exactly, I can say how safe it is, but the gamble really is all or nothing and you guys are our chips."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 13, 2012)

takeshi had been silent for a few minutes to go over the logical processes of this and to think on how he would react. although the latter was rather easy when he heard zidane explain it to trey. then he decided to speak up. "well if this is real then you give us two choices. we can have some cool powers and go blast some bad guys or we can sit around and do nothing and watch everyone we know and love and everything we know and love die. Tough decision. as appealing as that second one is, i think ill go with option 1.ye know." he looked straight at zidane as he said this.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Trey Zonday​*
He listened to the other guy, his eyes shut, and sighed. He had to admit.. he had a point. What choice _did_ they have? Nothing pissed him off more than feeling 'trapped' or 'caged in'. "Fine.. damn, I'm in." Trey reluctantly muttered, before walking away from the group.

The girl who thought he was just some horny teenaged asshole... was right. Not that he'd act on it. He stood off to the side with his hands in his pockets, a frown on his face. He'd become stuck in the middle of this chaos. Still.. he wanted to see exactly what this meant.

Originally, his desire was to protect his brother.. Now? It was to find whoever this deity threatening their planet was.. to stab it in the fucking throat. A smirk crossed his face at the thought of it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Corrine*

"I am in, I rather protect and fight than not do anything about it and parish with the world."

Corrine did not bother to get up just yet, to her the guy who owned the temple was not finished talking to them. She was more of the shy quiet type as she noticed that none of them did not have anything in commen and had to work together and get to know each other in a very short time. This was going to be intersting or some messed up group with issues. She crossed her legs, she had a odd feeling that guy in the hoodie was staring at her breats anyway, it was best to ignore him all together intill he respects her than just her breasts. She button up her white work shirt as it was getting a bit cold in here as she thought things over with the other things she was thinking at the moment.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Edward Smith

 ---

"Listen, I don't understand this whole 'incarnation' thing or this 'fighting chaos' crap. But..." He gave a sigh in resignation. It wasn't like he had a choice in the matter, he was trapped in a small room with a floating guy and two other weird looking individuals guarding him. "If what you say is true, which I gather it is by the fact that you're floating, then the world is gonna end, right?"

With a fiery passion burning in his eyes, Edward stepped forward and bumped his chest with his fist. "I'll join then. Ain't no way I'm going to let some guys end the world!" He paused for a second, and then frowned. "So when do we get these cool powers?"
​


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 16, 2012)

takeshi looked  around and said. "well it seems we are all in agreement wed rather not watch the world burn. so yes. as ... im sorry but what is your name?" he looked quizzically at the boy who had talked last. "well anyways. the questions remains. when do we get these cool powers and what are they like, and on a side note, when do we start punching bad guys?" he looked at the saint.


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2012)

Saint Ziggy smiled down at the chosen ones, for one reason or another they had all agreed, and thats all that mattered. 
"Well since this time the elements got to chosen their incarnations, the reasons why you were chosen may not be apparent, but fear not. Sooner or later all become clear, the moment you were hit with the light, you had become the incarnations."

Ziggy floated over to Edward, and calmly put his finger on his head. "Edward, you are wild and passionate like the flames of fires old, but you have been gifted with power over the earth, becoming more in touch with the essence of earth will put you on the right path."

Ziggy moved onto Corrine. "Corrine, beautiful and caring, built to survive with an earthy soul, you have been gifted with the power of fire, the element of the soul."

Turning. "Takeshi, you are of strong spirit, but the gods have gifted you with the power of air, be forceful yet nimble to follow your path."

Ziggy then looked at Trey, "Trey so much like me, a lone drifting soul with a quiet yet deadly fury. Once upon a time you would have been gifted air, but today the power over water was handed to you, strength in adaptability is was is needed."

"With knowledge comes power, each of you should be able to if you focus manifest your elemental power." Ziggy waved his hand to the room, mainly rock with a fountain of water from behind where Ziggy had entered. This was a test to see how the first gell with their new abilities.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 18, 2012)

takeshi grinned a bit as he tried to focus on manifesting his power. he gave it all his focus and after a second or so. a strong gust blew him right off of his feet, up a couple of feet. and then forward about three feet onto his face." not quite the gust of speed i was hoping for...owww....." he said, muffled by the stone floor his face was solidly planted against.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 18, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine help the guy up who hit the floor hard with his nose grinding in to the floor. She let go of him, as she focus on her power within her soul. She took a fighting stance as she release her own power as a blast of fire came from her fist. There was a burnt spot on the white wall of the temple. She let loose with fire in the temple and stop as she remind herself to not down the temple nor ne. She walked over to the water fountains and put her hands into the cool water. She took her hands out of the water, she look at her hands and they were not burned. She was amazed by this, she would have to master this power to control it much better.


----------



## Serp (Sep 21, 2012)

Ziggy laughed as they tried and got wild results. 
"Joke now, but soon you will have to master your powers or else they may just turn on you when you least expect it."

Two temple guards ran in."Saint Zidane, a major chaos surge in Tokyo Japan, chaos constructs, we fear its Kayvos."

Ziggy's smile grew larger, "Well it looks as if your up now. Fancy a trip to Japan?" He said looking at the group. 

They werent ready for anything major, but chaos constructs could be harmless, but they could also be dangers. But steel is forged through fire, and hopefully everything would work out well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 22, 2012)

Edward Smith

 ---

I frown. Earth powers? He just said I was suited for fire, right? So then why on earth (badum tish) was I given earth powers instead? "_Wait...why am I even believing any of this?_" My mouth curls up into a grin. Whatever. It _seemed _fairly real; the guy was flying, after all. "Hey, hey...if I have earth powers, then I should be able to just destroy one of these walls and get out of here with a punch, right?" And without another word, I charge to the opposite end of the room, leap up and punch the wall...

Nothing. A sharp pain splits through my fist and I fall down in pain. "*Ow, ow, ow!*" I yell, and then point to the floating man dramatically with my good hand. "I knew it! This is all bull!"
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 22, 2012)

*Trey Zonday​*
Well then. What was this all about? Water? It made no difference to him what power he had. He opened his hands, and swept a hand to test it out. An icy wall formed in midair, which propelled itself into a sharp spike that expanded into a darting thrust at his face.

Dodging, an eyebrow arched, Trey looked on with amazed fury at the unexpected attempt on his life. Rather than continuing the gambit with life and death again, he heard that they needed to fight, now. Already?

"What does Japan have to do with me?" Trey complained. He'd never visited there, and honestly, the place was none of his concern directly. 

Sighing, he figured this was 'part of the deal', and said, "Fine, I get it. I kick this guy's ass, and I'm free to do whatever, right? Let's do it."


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggy smiled and laughed as they tried to use their powers with different results.
"Well your powers as I explained to you will manifest differently and maybe not as you assumed. To master your powers you will have to master your internal strife first, as your internal energy is regulated by your spiritual balance."

He looked around at the failed attempts to breach the temple walls, the masochist ice user, the hothead with no regard for the temperance of flames, and the guy who was like a midget with a leaf blower.

"In Japan now, there are signs of chaos, and chaos rots like the deepest foul, it can spread if left unchecked." Ziggy sighed, would they be ready, although their powers seem not to set properly, when the time came for it, they would be protected.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 24, 2012)

*Corrine*

It was odd to Corrine that Ziggy did not looked in her direction. That was odd, did she did it right the first time. To her how could that be. Maybe she had no internal issues to struggle with. So it had to do with the spirutal energy to control the element that the person that was given. She listen to what Ziggy had else to say, what was this foul that they were going up against. How powerful it could be to knock them on their feet with out any other any information then what they were given so far. There was so many question buzzing arouund in Corrine's head she did not know which question to ask first and that was the most inportant question of all.

"What is this foul that you speak off? We need more information than what you just gave us, what does it look like of something that you can describe about it? I have a few more quesions but I will save them for later when that issue comes up later or I find out about it myself."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 24, 2012)

takeshi dusted himself off after having launched himself off his feet. slightly embarrassed since he had truly not meant to do that. 'these powers will need alot of hard work and focus to master them it seems. when he heard saint zidane say they were going to japan. he was pretty excited by this, but he decided to keep it to himself and said " Japan eh? land of the rising sun. well i hope we don't get attacked by Godzilla or something while were trying to deal with these chaos thingies." he laughed a little bit. being a little stereotypical.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trey Zonday*​
He ignored the others. He was ready to go. The ice was lethal, he noted, and lacked the versatility that water might. "Send me in. I'll handle it." He looked back at the others, scoffed, and added. "Alone."

He was in no mood to be slowed down by a bunch of amateurs. Maybe some of them could fight, maybe they couldn't, but he wouldn't be part of some 'team building' exercise. He had a world to protect? Whatever, he'd protect it. Alone.

"I'm ready when you are." Trey stated, not bothering to try using his powers a second time. It'd work when he needed it to, or so he believed, and.. well.. he wouldn't risk humiliating himself a second time in front of a bunch of random strangers.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 25, 2012)

takeshi looked at the other youth. a bit disbelieving and slightly annoyed at his whole attitude of thinking he can go it alone. for all he knew he could be about to face down an entire army of these construct things, whatever they were. he looked at him and said, "look, i hate to sound like a jerk Mr. tough guy, but I cant allow you to do that alone. If only for the simple reason I'm not going to let you have all the fun. I may be wrong about this, but I'm pretty sure they didn't give us all these powers so one of us could go off and do his own thing ." he looked straight into the youths eyes, and even though he kept a bit of a stupid grin on his face. he attempted to show in his eyes he was deadly serious.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 26, 2012)

*Corrine*

"You listen here boy, you need us as much as we need you."

She got into a fightning stance or more like like a bull or a goat. She charge at this guy and head butted the guy with the stuck up attitude. She did not care how hard she hit him with her head or even if her head went up his ass. Corrine could pull it out, she was more enbrassed about her swangy country accent. If she had a rope she would have tied him up cattle style. She sighed as these three guys were going to make fun of her accent. She pushed up her glasses and jump on top of a railing that was holding a tapestry. She had a gleam in her eyes at points she could be as soft and playful as a tiger cub and at some point could be cold and vicious like a king cobra snake. It depend on her mood on what animal traits she wanted to be and which trait to act on. She did not really know how to really act human at all as she only interacted with animals and the few people she had to be around for the short hours to learn how to be closed to a human as she was in this limbo of a beast and a human women.


----------



## Serp (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggy smiled as the incarnates fought and quarrelled, that was good.  This would slowly iron out their difficulties, Corrine and her history  with the beast world worked against her initially. She would have to  master the soothing side of fire, but so far she might be able to create  her flame, but maintain its heat was a different matter.

"Ok enough of this crap, you can argue more in the field."

A little girl walked in, she had an artificial look about her. Almost as if robot or andriod or something.
"This is AI, she is a homumculus with information programed into her, she will aid you in your battle."

And  then before anyone had a chance to protest, Ziggy had forced them  through a portal and with a blink they were in Tokyo. The city was  bustling, what most people could see where men commuters making their  way to and from work, but the incarnates now closer to the source of  power could see through the veil that was blurring everyone's true image  of what was happening.

The men commuting, one in every 3 was a  black clad chaos beast, the chaos having attached itself to the men and  taking control of their mind.

"We need to get to work!" Ai  shouted before darting off and punching one of the chaos beasts square  in the face. The veil though blocking the true extent of the fighting  from the human veiwers this was gonna be a messy one.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 28, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine was amazed and half scared when she was teleported to Tokyo. She was not familar with being in a large city with lots of people doing hat they were doing set for walking from street to street. That Ai women like person told her to get to work as the robot punched something that looked like something from Kingdom Hearts. She never played the game but heard it was one popular game that she heard from a group of teenagers decussing it while they were walking somewhere. Corinne was just a passerby going back to her house from selling goods. She shook her head to get out of her thoughts as she still reminding herself that stuck up punk still wish to clash with her, even though he started it in the first place.

To her it be better to stay away from him as she got into a stance as something close to a cheetah and dashed off as well. She was off to find another black  clad creature. She pounced on the black clad creature like a cheetah to grab it with one of her hands. As she held it in one hand she punch like a kangaroo with the other arm as that fist caught on fire and her a flame fist went into the stomache of the black clad creture. She looked around as she was lost in Tokyo, to her it was much easier if she got a bird's eye view of the city. She started to climb up a side of the building and shimmy up a pole as she looked around this place was more amazing than she thought, back to work. She looked around in search of more black clad creatures.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 28, 2012)

takeshi stood agape for a moment. a moment ago they were in some weird temple and now they were here.  he saw ai and the girl rush up and attack these weird black creatures that were everywhere. people were everywhere. this was tokyo? it reminded him of when he had visited new york, but it seemed to have even more people walking around.

he figured that he might be able to control his power enough to not fly onto his face again, he had only really tried launching himself because honestly he had no idea how to do anything else so that was likely all he'd be able to do. he readied his short wooden katana and got into stance, his feet sideways and his katana ready for an upward strike. he then launched himself from where he stood sliding on his sideways turned feet at around 30 kph (or somewhere around 20-25 mph)he got to the one he had launched himself towards  and swung his sword in a long upward arc towards it. he hit it solidly and it flew off and up into the air. he boosted himself into the air above it by using his air element at the soles of his feet he had is sword raised above his head from swinging upwards, now he switched its position and swung downwards as hard as he could. slamming the monster into the ground. he then landed, barely keeping his footing  by using both hsi feet and one of his hands. (the other one has his sword)"well one down. only a few hundred left to go i guess?" he said. as he began to search for another one.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 28, 2012)

*Trey Zonday*​
The other guy was already annoying him. There was a charm to him, though, so he ignored him.. but the head butt left him scowling. If she wasn't a girl he would've stabbed her. Probably, too many witnesses. As it was, he just wanted to get the show on the road. That's when they were transported, immediately, and he knew without a shadow of a doubt.. he was part of something bigger. Not that the prideful youth would ever voice his awe. 

Skyscrapers surrounded him.. and judging by the lay out.. it didn't take long for him to deduce their new location. Tokyo, huh? He never thought he'd be here. His brother would be so jealous. 

"Heh, s'about time." Popping his neck, then cracking his knuckles, Trey went to work. He ran towards the nearest chaos beast. Trey swiped his fist, and... water splashed it. What? All he did was douse the chaos beast as if he chucked a bucket of water on it. "The fuck?"

First disloyal ice and now useless water! What the fuck was it with this bitch ass element?! Fuming, Trey unleashed a combination of blows, each one merely soaking the chaos beast again, until the creature roughly struck his chest. Falling backwards, Trey resisted and merely stumbled, before scowling... After resisting his fall Trey swept his arm in a desperate hooking motion. During his arm's arc ice materialized on the chaos beast's face. Leaping into a smooth spiral, Trey flipped into a somersault and his heel booted the beast's chest in, sending it crashing onto the pavement.

He wasn't sure what would come out at this point. Water, ice, none of made any difference to him. He'd just go at it all out. The ice, as usual, tried to kill him when it made an appearance.. but Trey used extra evasive maneuvers to avoid it. He found himself dancing around not only his enemies attacks, but his own. Ducking the ice, it cut one of the chaos beasts, sending it twisting into a wild cyclone of chaotic spins before smacking hard against the unyielding asphalt.

Jumping to the side, Trey's foot nailed another in its chest like region before he performed a back flip off of it. Unexpectedly, water emerged twisting away from Trey and slamming into the beast, sending it rotating backwards wildly as if it'd been caught in a horizontal hurricane blast. The clear liquid splashed against the ground as the dizzy beast crash landed, the water seeping into the earth below.

Trey threw his jacket off, lean muscles tensing as he prepared himself for an intense showdown. "Bring it," Trey encouraged. As careless or temperamental as he normally was, Trey realized that he at least needed to _try_ to harmonize with his element. Exhaling, he finally calmed himself. Thick blades of ice emerged from Trey's wrists and covered his hands, shimmering from Tokyo's bright neon lights. 

He moved fiercely, intensely solid ice cutting at anything near him. At times, his hatefulness resulted in the ice spearing towards his own face, which he dodged so flawlessly it seemed as if he did so with robotic reflexes. Judging by his expression Trey seemed to be in a serene state of mind. At the very least, he was as close to it as he could get. The ice blades extended, sometimes shooting off ice spikes, other times growing into longer swords, or reshaping themselves into spear like designs.

As a few of them neared him, Trey stomped the street, and a brisk icy breeze discharged from him.. freezing them. His ice blades hardened and solidified into new shapes, swapping between ice fists or hammers, to bust the frozen targets apart.

Standing amongst the fallen chaos beasts near him, panting but smirking as he admired his work, Trey scowled when he was suddenly stabbed in the arm by his own ice. "Ow! Fuck!"


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 28, 2012)

(ooh a longer post. well nowi  can psot again to continue my fight   )

takeshi found a bunch and through a small series of airbursts a he now named them, he hit each one off of the person it was latched onto. however as he found out after he was finished, he wasn't strong enough physically to take them down in one hit. "Damn, you guys don't want to give up do you?" he said, laughing a little and placing both hands onto the handle of his wooden katana and taking a kendo stance. he looked around him, there were ten of them. luckily six. of the ten were at the front of him.he used his airburst to launch himself at the first one. giving it a solid hit across the face. then he hit the second one downwards from his position after hitting the first ones face. he kicked the third one then gave a jab at it. hitting it squarely in the gut. the fourth one he gave a quick and hard slash across the stomach. the fifth he dispatched with a punch as it came up slightly to his left. then there was the last one he had in front of him. he put his katana into a stabbing position and used his airburst to launch himself at the monster, that was about five foot away. the sword pierced into it.  but with its dying breath (i assume they can breath and die here XD ) it gave a swipe at the side of the katana snapping it at the hilt. takeshi turned around. he had four more to deal with and that last one had broken his weapon.the two whop were behind him had approached. he he put both his hands out and put all the focus he could into a big airburst right at them. he released and it sent them flying, crashing into the nearest building on their trajectory this also had an equal and opposite effect of launching him off. he crashed back first into a iron pipe going up the side of a building. it struck the left-most edge of his left shoulder "Shit!" he thought. he felt his left arm go numb and he blacked out for a moment as he fell. he regained consciousness before hitting the ground and used an airburst to keep himself from going splat on the pavement. he landed on his hands and knees. a section of the iron pipe (or would it be lead? 0.0 ) fell to the ground beside him with a loud ring. he staggered a bit getting back onto his feet. he wasn't used to taking such a heavy hit. he threw the hilt, shattered at the end, to the ground. and, seeing the piece of pipe, picked it up with his right arm. something felt wrong. his left arm wouldn't move. he looked at it and saw he had displaced his shoulder. with a little bit of a gulp, he hit his shoulder as hard as he could with the bottom of his right hand it popped back into place, but now it hurt like hell. too much to use it at the moment anyways. he ignored it as the adrenaline of the fight took over again (well yeah its a fight XD ) he used airburst and launched himself at the two remaining monsters, holding the pipe in one arm. he stopped in front of them and hit one on top of the head squarely bashing it in. the other one he hit across the face and in the gut. sending it flying onto its back. he stood there panting. well that was all of them that he'd found. and he couldn't really see any in his direct area. so he decided he would try to look for more. the pain came back now and was rather piercing. it made him want to shout so much that it erased the dumb grin from his face. he stopped and attempted to regain his poseur, it didn't take long, but damn it hurt!


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 28, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine shut her eyes and meditated for a few seconds as she felt the soothness flames of the phoenix and the soft and colorful feathers of the peacock. She jumped down as she felt different as she landed on her feet, she guessed she landed on a sushi bar. Corrine was thinking this place was hopping, it must be rush hour of an hour of meal time. She jumped off the building as she landed on the ground and enter the place for more dark clad creatures, she hid in the shadows as she unbotten her shirt and took it off only wearing her white lace bra. She used her shirt later for open wounds or burns. She tied her shirt through the belt loops of her pants and whistle loudly to get the black clad attention as she ran through the front glass of the shop as the creatures followed her.

Corrine stopped as she did not notice as more creatures in persuit, as she was surrounded. She was thinking the other joined in the hunt to taunt or kill her. To her she was on the buffee for meat, blood or other experiments. She was not going to be apart of that, they all look bloody thirsty as all at once they jumped her in the alley. This was too much for her as the only way to save her ass as she made a whip of fire and twirled it around as fast as she could to set them all on fire. She have to find herself a garden of herbs some where, she looked at her burn hands from using that whip. Corrine was thinking how much intensecy she put into that whip or whips.

Corrine kept walking as she found a green house full of plants, she started to smell herbs to figuer out how to healed her hands. She could not speak japanese. She finally found the right herb that she recognized as aloe and rub it on her hands. Than she rip the sleeves off her shirt and used them to bandages her burn hands. She was wondering how the guys were holding up, She picked some herbs she know and sticked them in her pockets before she left the green house maybe she could meet up with one of the guys. She doubt it as this was a big city and a lot of ground to cover. She was not going to put on her shirt intill they were out of danger and it was going to be a long day.


----------



## Serp (Sep 29, 2012)

Ai was jumping around, her body organic and electronic giving her the best of both sides. She hit a chaos beast square in the chest and forced a blast of electricity through him, before she jumped over and struck another one.

"Guys be careful, the powers will increase your physical capabilites but they react to your thoughts. Your powers will manifest as your internal powers, for example with water, if your not fluid and adaptive like water, your internal water will be rigid like ice or wild like steam." 

Another chaos beast attacked her from the side, she jumped up and slashed at his face with her nails.

"Just remember be calm, and keep your mind in focus."

Slowly the the chaos beasts were being worked down, the incarnates were doing well.

"Ok guys, if we defeat that one, we can leave. Only a certain number can cross over at once. That large mutant one there, the lizard one!"

One of the chaos beasts had been absorbing more and more of his fellow beasts and now was at least 10ft tall and angry.

"Attack the head for maxim..."

It was then a swirl of black smoke wrapped around Ai feet planting her feet on the ground and a blast of white light struck through her chest, turning her off potentially permenantly."

A laugh could be heard from above, a pair of teenagers standing on a sky scraper, their eyes with the same unnatural glow as Ai's once had. One black haired and one white haired. A smirk could be seen across their face as Ai lay dying.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Corrine*

"I don't care who is calling leadership, I need some back up now. I don't care who does it, I need someone else goes after the lizard and rip his head off. We do it at the same time, we need to get this done fast as possiable."

Corrine would take revenge on who killed Ai, she cuff her hands over her mouth as she shot a fire ball at the black hair girl. This gave her enough time for her to climb like a monkey up a skyscaper. She jump off the skyscaper and landed behind the girl with black hair. Corrine stood up as she landed something like a bird with out wings. She turn back and shot another fire ball at the girl. She was ready for another fight, she looked the girl over. She be fighting the girl because she noticed that the water guy could not fight a girl for his horny reasons and she did not know about the guy with the wind. She waited who was going to be a partner in this two on two battle as she waited for the black hair girl to turn around. Corrine did not care if she lost her glasses at any point during this fight she had other ways to see with out her eye sight.


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2012)

Ebony smiled as she noticed a woman had appeared behind her, the same one that had been shooting fireballs.
A disk of shadow turned her 180 degrees to face Corrine.
"So you have a problem with me Bitch? Come bring it."
ivory watched and sighed as his sister shot a wave of shadow tendrils at Corrine, this was an initial test to see where she would rank this new incarnate. 

The issue with making a homunuculus was it would take on the attributes of its creator, like a white sheet in a colour wash. And Ebony and Ivory were forged from the expelled energy of a chaos deity, so of course they like to play with their food.

Ivory was bored of this and jumped off the sky scraper with a stream of light guiding his flight, before he landed in front of Trey and Takeshi.

"Well I can't let my sister have all the fun." He extended his hand and two swords of physical light appeared in his hands. And then he jumped into the frey.

Now they had to fight two elementally charged Homunculus, a mutant Lizard and their homunculus was busy dying on the floor.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 30, 2012)

*Trey Zonday*
​
The AI was down and out. The giant lizard mutant was raging. Now some unknown party just joined the fray. Trey popped his neck. "Fuck, yo Breezy, take care of this little white haired asshole for a second." He was damn sure not about to fill in as some 'leader', but the chick had a point. They needed some organization. He remembered what the AI said, calm, stay calm.

He darted forward, and the lizard beast let out a shrill cry, before stomping towards him. Trey's mouth spread into a slight smirk, as he zigzagged, before spiraling. "Fuck outta my way!" He snapped, before water shot from his fist in a mighty stream.

Twisting, Trey was close to the ground, before he lunged. Grabbing the AI, he tumbled, and then stood.. finding himself trapped between straggling Chaos Beasts and the giant Lizard. His long bangs fluttered upward as water began rising, and then he made it circle him.. slowly solidifying into ice.. his most comfortable version.

_..Water.. is reflective of my mood.. reflective of my temper... calm down.. don't give in to hatred... and defeat all obstacles._

Blades of ice circling Trey began twisting faster before he let them zip off, rapidly rotating and slashing through chaos beasts while also cutting into the Lizard's head. The lizard staggered, injured, but not down. Trey kept the AI in his arms as he ran forward, hopping over the Lizard beast's swift whipping tail, he hopped over the first swing, but the second collided with his chest with rib jarring force.

Falling backwards, Trey winced, and tossed the AI up. He placed one hand on the cold street to cushion his landing, then rolled backwards into a crouched squat and waited.. before catching the AI gently during her fall. 

Standing, panting now, Trey tensed.. blood dribbling from the side of his mouth. Some ribs were broken, he couldn't count how many.. and there was now some internal bleeding. Sliding the AI onto his back with one hand, he opened the other, ice appearing in the form of a massive spear.

Charging forward, the Lizard also ran towards him after unleashing an unholy cry. Trey zigzagged, twisting out of the way when the tail stabbed towards him, and unleashed a smooth kick.. booting the Lizard back before his ice spear shot towards it. The beast leaned his mighty head, chomping clean through the ice, and Trey concentrated.. cold, but calm. _"Split!"_

The ice expanded in all directions, then, spikes of ice penetrating the Lizard's skull as it pushed outward in a lethal fashion. Trey stood.. breathing shakily.. and then lowered the AI.. he scowled as he attempted to figure out how to fix the thing. "Come on, how in the fuck do we fix you?!" Trey impatiently cried, ignoring his injuries in exchange for wanting to beat the living shit out of the new arrivals. They'd pay for this, he silently vowed, the hardened look of a cold blooded killer in his dark brown eyes.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 30, 2012)

takeshi had jsut finished off a beast, when ai started calling out instructions, he saw the massive lizard. and jsut then someone attacked ai. he noticed where the attack came from and there were two teenager's standing on top of the skyscraper, he couldnt tell clearly but one of them seemed much shorter than the average teenager. (assuming that ivory has the same build as hitsugaya) the girl suddenly attacked the other teenager, and then the short one jumped down in fornt of him and the other guy who was with them. the short kid put out both his hands and created two swords made of some sort of light. takeshi motioned towards the big lizard and said to the other guy, "no offense short stack (pointing to the short kid) but you (pointing to trey (DAMMIT I WISH HE KNEW HIS NAME D: )) i think you might be better off taking the big guy while i take short stuff over here. especially since it seems we both share an interest with swords." he then readied the pipe in his hand to a one handed sword stance and said to the short kid "You can go first. i'll match you."

(wel not gonna edit sicne we agree lol so i guess. le said at same time. but lol ninja'd)


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine created thoses firey whips again this time she felt no pain from the last time and whip the shadow tendrils. She used them as snakes striking their prey. She pulled the straps of her pants down and let her pants fall, to her it was a good thing she was not wearing any underwear to match her bra. She got on all fours and to her it was fire in the hole. She launch something like a flamethrower from her butt at the black hair girl. Corrine hurried to her feet and quickly pulled up her pants with one of the straps back on her shoulder. She did not cared if she could not sit for the next couple of days intill her butt healed up some from the burns. She spat at the black hair girl like a camel. In the wild like kingdom that was one of the signs to bring it on. To Corrine let see you is the bigger bitch to lose this battle, this was a fight anything goes in their own fightning style.


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2012)

Ebony looked at this girl. "What the fuck, is your deal!" She said as she wiped away the flames. 

"Your flames are weak girl, were you told you had to be in harmony with your element. Fire the element of technology the tools or humans, being trapped in the world of animals you will never advance."

Ebony smiled at her luck, she was fighting a novice that didnt even have a natural affinity to her element. 

Ebony raised her hand and shot balls of dark energy at Corrine, laughing all the while.

-----

Ivory was looking at Takeshi. 
"Ok its just you and me, what have you got for me then." Ivory lunged in, swing his light sabers.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Corrine*

"You talk too much for an Asshole."

Corrine counted the attacked with her own fireballs, as thw explosion in the air gave her a few seconds to beat up her game. In Corrine's mind she focus on being calm their was two animals in the world in myth she could be to make her flames more intense with out hurting herself but use up alot of energy for now that was the dragon and the phoenix. She did not cared if they did not exist to human kind at all, but those two creatures lived in the heart of people through books. She chhose to be the phoenix. She came out of her thoughts as her pants were on fire, so what to clothes. She streamed the fire from her pants as she continue to add fuel to the ball of fire as it was intense and shot it at the girl. she moved fast and move into the girls with black hair blind spot and struck with another intense streak of fire with a snake like whip like attack.


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2012)

Ebony was surprised, Corrine was able to still stick to her animal motif yet somehow use a pure flame. 

Ebony was in shock and awe as the flame ball hit her head on, and a whip of fire struck across her back. And then the fire kept coming. Ebony was being burnt to a crisp, black as her namesake.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbyMOHvtIRY[/YOUTUBE]




Ebony was burned beyond belief, Corrine had pulled out her ace in the hole.

It was then Ebony's burnt body started to rise, and chuckle as bits of her face fell as ash to the floor.

"No matter the heat of your flames, I am a homonculus, a being on a higher level, I cannot die unless your spirit is saturating all your power. Look at your friend there." She pointed to the limp body of Ai.

"Incomplete homunculus yes, but still it took my brothers strike to kill her soul. But the main difference between her and us, is our bodies are perfect and will regenerate over and over again, unless you can strike us down in our core." Ebony started to laugh as her body began to heal.

She was right, Ivory's strike to Ai, had not only fucked with her body but her artificial soul. If it didn't get healed soon she would be gone for ever.

Ebony turning back to Corrine. "So no matter how many times you kill me, you will never have enough, hahahahahahahahaha!" 

Takeshi was fighting Ivory, Edward was fighting chaos beasts, Trey was busy trying to save AI and fight the lizard, although it looked as if it was about to die, ice to the brain would do that. 

---------

Ziggy and the other Saints were watching from the temple.

"Kayvos has homunuculus, true ones. He must have had to kill some people to create two souls to give them, especially since he turned them into Incarnates. And A.I is down, her body is broken, we can still save her soul though."

"How?" Asked Alvaro.

"Well the human soul can be siphoned, if you take the whole thing it would kill the person, like what most like happend with Ivory and Ebony there. But 25% of a soul is not that dangerous and can be regenerated in a few days." Kai responded.

"This is all well and good but all we can do now is pray, we sent them in against chaos beasts they might have had a chance against, but now two fully power homonculus, unless a mircale comes they are dead."


--------

 Back on the battlefield. Trey was still by Ai, A.I Artificial intelligence, not even a real name and now she lie dying. 



Gears as well as blood and whatever fluids filling the battlefield, struck in her body and soul with a blast from Ivory's light. She couldn't die not here, she hadn't even lived. And now everyone was about to die. 

It was then that the clouds opened up, the deities had seen fit to grant a miracle. A bolt of Lightning fell from the sky and hit A.i. There was a flash of light and all the incarnates felt something rush through the body and a slight drain. 

When the light was gone, in the place of the damaged A.i stood a girl.



She turned around and spoke. "Incarnate of the most high, complete homonculus, weilder of Quintessence, the 5th element, the element of life. Aisha! (Aisha means Life also)

And in a crack she was gone and appeared on the roof with Ebony and Corrine, her gun pointed at Ebony's face.

"What now Bitch!" 

Turning to Corrine. "Whats your suggestion?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Corrine*

"The only suggetion I have now is to just kill her to the core. If somehow we hurt her permently. Her guy friend had to come back and save her and the only option for them would be to just to leave. To me the core of the spirit lies somewhere in the stomache, would their be anyway to shoot anywhere in that area of her stomache."

Corrine made an arrow of intense heat as hot as she could get it with the usage of the rest of her energy. She shot the arrow at the black hair girl in the stomache waiting for Ai to launch her attack as well. She did not want her to die, just get hurt till that her friend came running to her aide. After that launching that arrow of intense lame she took in some breath to keep the fire of the phoenix aflame inside of her and on her body. She was fightning a intense battle as she did not noticed the breeze against her legs as her pants were now a pile of ashes on the ground of the rooftop, but the flames on her legs did not consumed her skin at all.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 30, 2012)

Short-stuff( as i will now call him darn i wish i knew his name) lunged in. from the beginning one thing was apparent, this kid had technique, but it seemed like he was just using his might alone to crush Takeshi,  his swings were strong and fast, but Takeshi.

   His moves were about as predictable as the day is long, (since hes toying with him and just using brute force). However, technique didn't mater since all Takeshi had on hand was a pipe. When the first blow came in range he parried it.

   Another thing became apparenterent. The swords were hot knives and his pipe was butter. He was straining his entire brain on a way to actually fight this kid. He even dropped his dumb attitude. his face was dark and distressed, however he believed everyone was too busy to notice and this comforted him some. But he was being beaten by brute force! shit! no good strategist should let himself be taken by a brute.

   He had mixed in air-burst to dodge and parry, but the swords were just cleaving through. Then one strike cleaved right above his hand. He had to air-burst backwards for his chest to not get slashed. However the swing just grazed it as he air-bursted back. Then he thought of it ' less pressure but more compact. So that it is sustainable. And cover the arm in it like a gauntlet so i can block his swords and a blade to attack with.

   It might not work, but hell if it did it'd help a lot. At least he wouldn't displace his left shoulder when he punched someone. Another strike came and he air-bursted back. his back was against the wall of a building. Short-stuff was closing in. He chuckled.

   shortstuff stopped for a moment, ( i just assume naturally when your in a duel to the death and the opponent is losing badly, its not natural for them to stop and chuckle so he stopped) Takeshi then grins at him, "Well, the fun is just getting started, Short-stuff!" Takeshi focused onto his right arm and suddenly (with a cliche flashy move) a spiraling air gauntlet appeared on his right arm. The air around the tip of his outstretched palm rapidly expanded in to a foot and a half long blade. Takeshi then made his first attack, Airbursting towards Short-stuff, his blade dragging the ground. 

   when he got to Short-stuff he gave an upward swing, using his momentum to give the blade more power. After he passed the kid, he turned around and stopped to face him." shit just got real shortstuff!" he said, then his face went back to its stupid (grin) look.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 1, 2012)

Edward Smith

---​
While Corrine and the others were dealing with another threat, Edward was still dealing with the beasts who had managed to push him away from the main group. Grinding his teeth, he leaped into the air as hard as he could, the earth under him almost 'propelling' him upwards as a small dent was left in the concrete where he once stood, and he punched one of the beast's in the face. A crack was heard, and the beast stumbled away, nose(?) broken. Confident as usual, Edward gave the monster a sneer. "*Yeah, not so tough now are you?!*"

 Clearly enraged, the monster and two others behind it charged off at Edward. "_Oh. Fuck._" What was that thing floaty-man said earlier? Your power reflected your mood or something? It worked for the other guys, so...maybe it could work here? Grimacing, he slammed both feet into the ground, taking the position of a sumo wrestler and slapped his hands (painfully) on the ground. 

The ground the monsters ran on cut off into a rectangle, before flipping over from the other side and sending them flying away as the new slab of earth crashed back onto the concrete, breaking as it made contact. "Oh. *Sweet*." Edward whistled and made for the rest of them. Another slab of earth sent two more flying, but by then they had begun to adapt. Or rather, it. There was only one left.

It sent an ice cold gaze at Edward, sending a small chill down his spine. The black beast raced towards the martial artist, claws gleaming as it made for a lunge. "Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck!" Edward cursed and slammed two hands into the ground again. This time, instead of a slab of earth deflecting and sending the attacker flying away, a wall of concrete rose up, blocking the attack...for a bit, as the beast still tore through the crumbling defense. 

Nevertheless, Edward took the opportunity to jump out of the way. "_How the hell do I attack with this dumb power?_" He wondered, and an idea came up. People in Avatar could move rocks with their minds and stuff. Maybe he could do something like that? He raised both hands in the air, and the debris of the slabs and wall floated up in the air. "Oh. *Damn*," Edward grinned, "this is awesome." And then he swung both hands towards each other until they intersected. Following the order of Edward's movement, the rocks flew towards the beast, crashing into it's body and battering it until it finally tumbled down. 

"*BITCH!*"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 4, 2012)

_Mikhail Zero Koshnykov_

The steady _click-clack_ of heels on a hard floor rebounded off of the walls.  It was cold, quiet, and clean in the hallway that lead up to his room.  He still gave her shivers every time she spoke with him.  She had quickly learned to be two steps ahead of _herself_ just to keep up with him.  She held out her hand for the handle of his door, moving to open it when a voice hit her ears before she could get her hand on the knob.  "Hello, Miss Diana."  She froze, her eyes wide with shock and a hint of fear.  She opened the door and proceeded into the office.  His chair was turned away from her, and he was looking out of the large window in his office at the expanse of the city before him.  On his desk was a neat stack of papers, one pen, an M-9 Berreta handgun, and two apples.  She could see over his arm chair that he was straightening his hair a tad.  "My apologies, but I must be presentable to appear before a woman of your beauty."  She didn't take the compliment at face value.  He was testing her.  She knew that.  "Thank you, sir," she said in a tight, almost emotionless tone.  "... but there is something I must bring your attention to."  "Ebony and Ivory are out having their fun, aren't they?  This won't do.  Is my transport ready?"  "Yes sir."  "Very good work, Diana."  Then he did something she regretted.    He spun in his chair to face her.  His cold, gray eyes drank in her appearance.  But he wasn't admiring her beauty.  Which wasn't to say she wasn't beautiful.  A toned, matured, shapely body almost bursting out of her tight secretary's outfit.  Wavy, flowing brown hair that accented her golden-brown eyes.  And the sharp glasses and stilletos to set the whole thing off.  She was a beauty.  But his mind, as she knew, was calculating many other things.  How many ways he could kill her.  Her future usefulness.  The pros and cons of keeping her around in the long run.  She repressed the urge to shiver.

"Thank you, Miss Diana.  That is all."

---​
The scout helicopter he was riding in was disguised as a news chopper, allowing him to move over the skyscrapers and such without drawing attention to himself.  He looked to the seat next to him.  Instead of a passenger, there was a weapon.  It was an M-16 assault rifle with several modifications.  The barrel was wider and much longer than a typical M-16.  The clip was wider as well, and the handrail had been removed, replaced with a high-power scope.  A long-range death dealer.  He lifted the weapon and flipped off the safety.  He pressed the clip release, checking the rounds.  7.62, explosive.  He returned the clip and took off his seat belt as the helicopter slowed down.  He placed the rifle back on the seat and lifted a suitcase.  The helicopter came to a stop above the combatants and a searchlight shone brilliantly down on them.  The airborne vehicle lowered and lowered untill it was only about two to three yards from the ground.  Mikhail opened the sliding door and dropped from the chopper, landing squarely on his feet.  He looked over at Ebony first, then toward Ivory.  "It's time to go you two.  We're leaving.  Now."


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2012)

The fight wasn't going too well for the twins, Aisha had blasted both  twins from her current position with a concentrated blast of her  lightning, which in truth was concentrated life energy. And as had been  explained attacks without spirit in them could do little damage, but  this time the guys had tried and poured in as much spirit as they could  muster, Aisha's attack was pure spirit in a way.

Takeshi's strike  had cut Ivory across his chest, the wound would heal but not as fast as  he would have liked. The wound slowly glowing as the small child  gripped it with his hand. Takeshi's use of the air to propel himself  forward was a genius tactic and had caught Ivory off guard, apart from  his sister he had never fought another elemental incarnate, and now all 7  of them were in on place. 

He spat up what in a gay way could only be described as liquid light. A slow moving glowing liquid that flowed as if blood.

Ebony  was not in good shape either. An arrow of fire had been shot at her  stomach, the fire had rolled through her, and with the added taster of  the attackers spirit, the flames burnt her inside and out. When the  flames died down, Ebony healed just as she did, but then her pure white  skin started to smoke, and burns appeared all over her body, even though  her body might have healed the flames had struck her constructed soul,  and would manifest across her flesh, it was a foulity that transcended  flesh.

Mikhail had arrived to get them, a tactical retreat.

"Lord Koshnykov! you have come to save us." Ivory said raising his head from his luminescent puddle.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 12, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine watch as the evil retreated as the battle was over, she saw there was no more heartless was around. She was wondering along they are going to stick around in Tokyo, to her it was not going to be long. To her it was not going to be very long and she was not going to enbrassed herself. She jump down and stole the shirt off one off her teammates to hide the bottom part of her for now. She hope her teammate understtod the reason and she would give it back later after she wash it or when she got some new clothes that could be non flamable. At the moment she just pissed one of her teammates for her actions. Clothes was least inportant to her, preparing for the next fight was. To her more pain and haterid was coming.

For right now, her teammates needed some rest and some medical attention right now. Even for her hands needed to be looked over for any type of burns. She sighed as she did not know what to do set to return back to the temple or stay in this big city called Tokyo. To her there could be more danger that does not even meet the sences at all. It was time to make another move, but which one as she was caught up in her own thoughts. She was getting a headache from all this thinking or was it just the toll on her body from using too much energy or the power of the spirit within her. Maybe it was a good time to relax and get some food aswell.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 12, 2012)

takeshi released the air pressure sword as the enemies retreated. making the comment, "and it was just getting fun too." he felt the slight cut across his chest where the swords had grazed him, it stung a bit. there were also several cuts from near misses of shortstuff's swords.

takeshi tried his arm, damn, still hurt to much to move it.he then rubbed his face with his hand. 'dang, this battle had fatigued him. he wasn't quite sure what to do next. However, he suspected they'd probably go back to the temple and rest, or get thrown into another fight. he took a deep breath to try and slow his breathing. and asked, "so, What next?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 13, 2012)

*Trey Zonday​*
He stood with his head bent, tired. The light shining on them alerted him to the newcomer.. and the latest threat. He wasn't sure what he was going to do, from here, but the battle seemed far from over for now. No need to show weakness, he decided, and steeled his nerves with furrowed 'brows. He'd stand across from the man... and that was good enough for Trey, unless the newcomer initiated a new bout. He looked over with a fist loosely balled, and what appeared to be a permanent a scowl on his face. 

That was when someone stole his shirt. What the hell? He was going to make a comment, but.. as of right now, he didn't feel like a confrontation and they had bigger fish to fry. 

Turning to fully face off with Mikhail Zero Koshnykov, Trey wasn't sure what to expect. Their battle had gone from chaotic to stable.. and now it could get crazy as hell all over again with the newcomer. 

"What do you want?" Trey impatiently prodded, not one to waste time beating around the bush. He hoped his comment would help the others get their game faces on as well and focus their attention on the latest threat.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 15, 2012)

Mikhail Zero Koshykov

"What do you want?"

Those words caused Mikhail's eyes to zero in on the man who spoke them.  Another voice sounded.  "So, what now?"  Mikhail just smiled slightly, closing his eyes.  "How rude of me.  I am Donovan Relius DeVont," he lied easily, using one of his many aliases.  "I apologize for the battle you waged with my associates."  He gestured to both Ebony and Ivory.  He then gathered the both of them up, men coming down from the helicopter to aid them into it.  He slowly took off his brown suit jacket, undoing the black tie underneath and releasing the top button of his shirt.  He pulled his hair out of the ponytail he kept it in, letting it fall to his shoulders.  "It was utterly rude of me to send these two in my stead.  I should at least do you the courtesy of killing you myself."  Mikhail had no orders to attack anyone.  However, he was known to give into certain whims.  If he did manage to kill them, what of it?

He held out his hand and dropped a small metal tubular object to the floor, which bounced and rolled with a metallic clang in front of the people who were battling Ebony and Ivory.  He rose an arm to his face and covered his eyes as the flashbang went off, lighting up the street with a brilliant flash of white.  Using the light as cover, he rocketed toward Trey, the one who had asked him what he wanted.  He couldn't stop the smirk on his face as he rose his fist and aimed it toward the man's face in a swift right hook, aimed just beneath his left eye.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 15, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine know that Devont was lieing his pants off front her good hearing skill as a animal can get. Before she know it she heard a metal hit the ground and something blinded her. She uses her bat like skills and cheetah reaction to counter Devont as she hit his fist with her own powerful falcon punch of hot flames of intensity. The guy with ice could help out when he got his eye sight back from the powerful light of the sun. She felt the shirt slipping from her hips, to her great. She was thinking to shoe my treasure to the whole world of japan again. To her this was a fight not a beauty contest. She felt the flame in her spirit to keep that flame burning as a dragon's spirit to be ready to use those flames when she was ready. The time was now as she sent a powerful intense fire arrow into his stomache. She had a feeling this guy was going to dodge she was not sure if the arrow had hit his stomache.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 15, 2012)

*Trey Zonday​*
Ouch. That hurt. Being blinded before the sucker punch didn't help one bit either. Tricky fucker... Trey was scowling and wincing, more so from the light than the punch.. though the blow to his face was definitely enough to leave him reeling. What in the hell were these guys...? 

Flipping, light swelling beneath his eye remaining, Trey grinned challengingly. Before he could retaliate, the flame wielding girl interfered. Was she crazy? He didn't want her to be murdered. He was indifferent, not heartless. Stomping, a wall of ice formed before the stranger could retaliate for her fire arrow.

"Guess that answers that, Donny." Trey replied, with a sneering smirk, before sweeping his hands. Finally.. water came out, rushing straight towards Mikhail in a wild wave with a startling amount of force. He didn't stop there, though, and continued moving in smooth but subtle motions resembling a kata, blast after blast of swiftly speeding liquid soaring at the newest combatant.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 15, 2012)

Trey Zonday​
He was good, Trey noticed, and that in itself was an under statement. He hated feeling responsible for others, especially when he felt that they should be able to take care of themselves.. but he didn't anticipate someone like this arriving. Conventional weapons, thus far, versus their elemental arsenal? How would that work out?

Trey didn't have much time to think about it. Was that a rocket launcher?! He had larger fire power than Trey anticipated! A rocket was flying right towards him, and was going to obliterate any ice wall he could shift in such a short period of time. Thinking quickly, Trey used the ice's hostility when he wasn't in a peaceful mindset, but he shaped the ice into a palm like object. It shoved Trey, propelling him to safety at rapid speeds. 

The wind blazing at him, the ice's harsh push allowed Trey to escape, but only a split second before a enormous explosion went off where he stood. The whistling scream of the air and the thunderous boom of the blast upon detonating left Trey unable to make out just how bad the aftermath of the rocket was until he looked. Hoping for the safety of the others while calming himself, ice coated the street.. which Trey's shoulder hit, sending him sliding.

"Where in the fuck did he get a weapon that destructive..? Who in the fuck are these people?!" Trey wondered aloud with a scowl while using the slippery path he constructed to not only cushion his fall, but give him space from Mikhail.

"SOMEONE, FUCK UP THE CHOPPER!" Trey blurted, as he stood, facing Mikhail and panting. Rolling a hand in a circle, what he was doing didn't seem to make much sense until you saw the water begin materializing at increasing speeds. Twisting, Trey snapped an arm out, and a horizontal whirlpool swirled towards Mikhail, which was vast enough to submerge most of the street, including his allies if they didn't get out of the way.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 15, 2012)

Takeshi

Takeshi knew the man lied when he spoke his name, but why that nattered at the moment takeshi didn't know. he then saw the flash bang drop to the ground and knew what it was. He put his arms in front of his face to block the light, but he couldn't do anything about the sound. thankfully this was an open space, not some small room. the sound left takeshi staggering for a moment, thankfully the mysterious 'Donovan' didn't go straight at him. he tried to regain his senses while the corrine and trey fought the man. then the helo air-dropped him an RPG.

Trey shouted out for someone to destroy the helicopter. takeshi volunteered, "Consider it done!" he said.he used an airbust upwards diagonally towards a building and before hitting it airbursted upwards to beneath the helo. the air being pushed down was enough to immediately stop him and to keep himself form falling he airbursted up again. he then put all his focus into his right arm, and calculating how fast the air was being pushed down and with that pressure. he figured how he'd have to bust it.

as sturdy as it might seem, the flight of a helicopter was dependent on somethign extremely fragile and precise. that was, the rotors. if something even the weight of a quarter or so was put on them, they wouldn't be able to fly. and if he disrupted the rotor and busted it. the helo might crash. he gave an airbsut with his full might of concentration upwards into the rotors. he then airbursted back and, as much as it hurt, used his left arm to catch himself on a building. from there he gave a window shattering airburst right at the cockpit of the helicopter.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 16, 2012)

Trey Zonday
​
Trey had to remember to thank the air rider for his usefulness. That's when more weapons made a showing. Trey jerked an arm up, wincing as he did, making the swirling water rise. It would be a wild ride for anyone caught in the currents. 

"Oh no you don't you son of a bitch!" The cold blooded young man snapped as he lifted the water and released the majority of it. Tear gas and smoke grenades went off, but without causing much harm to the others as they went off in the water.

These things, whatever they were.. were fast.. and inhumanly powerful, Trey noted. They couldn't be human... Falling like rain, his water hitting the streets with an initial heavy splash.. a chill filled the area as he watched Mikhail with a murderous glare. 

"This isn't over," Trey said, but from their distance it might have seemed mouthed. He pondered continuing the assault, but Trey wasn't sure what else they had aboard that helicopter. The protected Japan, for now, and if they intended to escape so be it.

Not used to using his powers, and especially not on such a massive scale, Trey's legs suddenly buckled and he hit the damp street knees first. His head bowed as he panted harshly, and his arms heavily slumped at the shoulders.

"F-Fuck.." He shakily swore in a breathy voice. He needed to know more about all of this.. whether he liked it or not.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine destroyed the rocket with her blaze of fire, as more weapons fell from the sky, she guessed that the water user took care of the tear gas and the smoke bombs, as she got a clear smell of what Devont smelled like. It smelled like metal and acid from weapons. She pushed something on her glasses as one of her lenses became more like a bird eye's view. She hated this view because it hurts her eye and also gives her a headache afterwards. She could see some of the weapons that he had onbord in the cock pit. she pushed the thing on her glasses to get out of that view and to her it was not a shocker as this person was a killer.

Corrine stepped in front of the water element her footsteps lightly. As she release a giant fireball with her her energy into it and shape it like a dragon. She shot it at the guy that was the killer and she was out of breath like the guy she stole the shirt She guessed she be wearing leather for now on to keep her clothes on. Whatever to her, as she gave a loud horror animal scream that chill the bones of everyone around her. It did not matter as she quiet down that it was a meaning that nobody would ever get in their lives at all, she looked over to her team mate and help him to his feet. He could lean on her for now. He would be going back face down into the water if he touch her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 18, 2012)

_Mikhail Zero Koshnykov

C H A O S_​
"Hm hm hm hm hm.... heh heh heh heh ha ha ha ha..."

The shuddering, gentle laughter seemed to pour from everywhere, it was louder than the helicopter, the flames, the screams of the men as they caught fire.  The fire flickered around him and his subordinates, kept at bay by some unseeable power.  Suddenly, the laughter ended and all was quiet.  The silence was completely decimated by the echoing sound of an explosion, the helicopter becoming little more than a smoldering pile of metal and carcass.  However, Mikhail, Ebony, and Ivory were standing right in front of it, unscathed.  Mikhail's smirking lips slowly parted, his black hair covering his eyes.  He reached up and pulled the ponytail out of his hair, letting it fall to his shoulders messily.  He brushed his bangs aside to look upon the faces of those he had been battling.  The air user... the fire user... the water user... they had all demonstrated their abilities.  Proven that he was right to have been a bit worried about Ebony and Ivory fighting them.

However, now he was just amused.  Tickled by the fact that they stood defiantly before him.

"My name... is Mikhail Zero Koshnykov.  And I.  *Am*.  *CHAOS*."

He rose a hand and aimed it at a nearby building.  The side of it exploded outward, crashing rubble and debris to the ground.  Reddish clouds began to swirl overhead as the air grew heavy.  An evil grin was across Mikhail's face as he aimed at a car.  It lost control and slammed into a truck, head on collision.  The massive truck had turned the car into scrap and the passengers into meat.  "Mayhem."  The explosion of the building followed by the seemingly random car accident had created quite the scene.  Screaming, hysteria, it had caused a ripple in the world.  A first on the scene news helicopter fell from the sky, crashing into a bus.  Dozens dead.  The ripple became larger.  More car accidents, more explosions, fires, floods.  Chaos.  

"Chaos is two parts.  The first is Mayhem.  I shall teach you, my lovely little school children, what Mayhem truly is."  The negativity given off, the confusion, fear, hysteria, it all empowered him.  Black bubbles began floating around, slowly coming to Mikhail's hand.  They merged and formed together, creating a ball that looked... dense.  It seemed to be made of some kind of smoke or gaseous element, but at the same time, looked like it would create a crater if he dropped it.  "This.  Is Mayhem."  He reared back his hand and threw the ball with all of his might, sending it flying toward Corrine.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine shoved the water user off her back, he could rest with out putting him in danger. He could catch up later after he catch his breath and regain some energy. Chaos wanted to mess with her, this chaos was still nothing to her. She saw worst things on the farm than this. She jump up like a cat but did not come down. She used her hands like rockets to keep her in the air, as she met the big ball of blackness and she shot her hands up to make an intense ball of fire the same size of the black ball as they collided a big bang and explosion. She protected the rest of her body as she curled up in a ball as the rest of her body caught fire. She landed like a cat as a bunch of ashes fell from her body as  their was no burns on her.

"Now I know what it means to leave someone out in the cold."

Today this day suck, she was butt naked and a sicko was after her. There was a scratch on her back from how she landed but that did not mattered to her. She create fire like snakes to attack this guy as more like a sneak attack as they slither across the buildings away from the water and slither around the building up to Choas and to the others that was with him. She pushed the gem that was on her glasses to go back into bird eye's mode. She tried to see if any scorch marks on him, that just pissed her off. She made one of the snakes go up his pants to burn his leg or his balls off.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 20, 2012)

_Mikhail Zero Koshnykov
C H A O S_

Mikhail gritted his teeth in annoyance when the snakes slithered up his leg.  He closed his eyes and used the second have of Chaos.  In his eyes the entire world's colors inverted and everythiing halted.  He let out a 'tch' and rose a hand, conjuring up a gun with a very strange and ominous design.  The Reality Caliber.  He pointed it at nothing in particular and fired.  The world, or rather, Reality shattered like glass, leaving a new Reality in its place.  The gun vanished and a random occurence happened.  The snakes suddenly lost the focus that held them together and vanished.  Mikhail grimaced and swallowed the blood that swam up to his mouth.  That's when a piece of rubble fell over right on top of him.  He used a quick burst of Mayhem to break it, but wasn't quite quick enough.  It broke and didn't kill him, but a few pieces of it left some nasty bruises on his body.

He turned back to face those who stood before him.  At a whim, he spoke in the tongue of the country they were in.  It felt... poetic.  

"Kaosu no naka... koko de shini. (Die here, amidst the Chaos)"  

He rose a hand.  "MAYHEM!"  Explosions sounded all over the city, homes burned to the ground, lightning struck down and ripped aircraft in half.  The oceans riled up and capsized boats.  Earthquakes opened up and swallowed cars whole.  Visible darkness poured into him from all around.  "KYOFU WO OSHIETE YAROU! (I SHALL TEACH YOU THE MEANING OF FEAR!)"  He aimed his hand at the group before him, a crazed look on his face.  The whites of his eyes were red, and the irises purple.  Veins bulged along his temple and neck.  His canines elongated into fangs.  It was true no human could fully handle this power, and Chaos made its mark on him.  His body bulged, his muscles expanding.  The skin on his palm began to split and tear as unquantifiable amounts of pure Mayhem came together in his hand.  "I AM THE RIGHT HAND OF MY LORD!  FEEL BLESSED TO BE WORTHY OF DEATH BY MY OWN HAND, FOOLS!"  Everything around Mikhail, Ebony, Ivory, and the group he was battling against incinerated.  The helicopter, the corpses of his fallen men, the rubble.  They were standing on hard-packed dirt.  "DIE!"  The ball of Mayhem finally took life and rocketed toward them, purple electricity flowing off of the blade.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 20, 2012)

takeshi watched as corrine made a brilliant retort mikhail's attack, but then somethings happened. he seemed to break reality to destroy the attack. he then went apeshit as it were and seemingly destroyed all of tokyo in front of them... "well....that escalated quickly." (badum-bing memes are so usable forgive me for lacking originality.) this guy then started spouting out stuff about how lucky they were to be killed by him, to that takeshi responded, "I don't feel like dying, sorry." then mikhail shot an extremely powerful ball of chaos from his hand. by some luck it came right at takeshi. he reacted as quickly as he could and caught it with an airburst. that only stopped it for a fraction of a moment before it started coming again, in that fraction of a moment takeshi's mind raced. he was filled with adrenaline and it was do or die time. but this wasn't the same as the first time in this fight. the thought was of him being completely obliterated into nothingness, along with everyone around him. with the fuel of desperation, he was able to sustain a full power airbusts to stop it. it started conflicting with the power of the airburst. it quickly pushed him back, but he dug his heels into the dirt. it still pushed him further back and deeper into the dirt till he was halfway up his calf in it. he stopped but now he felt like his back was going to snap like a twig. but he continued to hold on. it was liek the feeling of somehow( yah its impossible but analogically and hyperbolically) catching a nuke with its rockets at full power. it felt like you were going to be ripped apart by the force, but if you let it rip you apart, everyone would die. he looked to the other's "a...little help would be...appreciated..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 20, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine shot a fire ball to mix with the wind at the ball of chaos that was coming down on Takeshi to give his wind an amount of intense hot wind to destroy the ball. She had no time to help out to save the wind user's ass. She made a fire like sword from her arm and attacked Chaos at short range combat with her sword. She know how to defend herself for the next attack as she made another fire sowrd with her other arm and try to slash his stomach open or try to at least get a deep cut on him some way of a sword master. To anyone this was sucide; but someone had to do something before Japan sunk into the dark deep blue.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikhail Zero Koshnykov
C H A O S

Mikhail raised an eyebrow as the woman ran toward him with a fire sword in her hand.  When she swung he brought up his foot, stopping her swing by planting it on her sword arm and pushing it away from him.  He was a Merc, with all kinds of hand-to-hand training.  Coming in close was playing to his strengths, especially when he could use his Reality Caliber.  He simply smirked and jumped a foot away from her.  "What are you doing?  Now we both know full well that you can't defeat me alone.  And look,"  He clenched a fist and the ball of Mayhem exploded in a vibrant purple light, the dark flames threatening to swallow up Takeshi and Trey.  "Don't you want to help them?  You still can.  Or... do they not matter to you?  Hmm, Corrine?"  He smiled as he spoke her name.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

*Corrine*

"I come back to kill you later with some help."

She spat at him like a camel and she got him with a hot spit shot of heat made of water. She jumped away as fast she could to save her two friends that the flames would not eat them alive. She stream the flames away from the wind user and the water user, as she had the flames in her control now. She hated anyone saying her name after nobody know her at all. It was a draw she and Chaos forced both of their hands. She forced his hand while she was fightning him and he forced her hand while he threathen her friends. She looked at the wind user hoping he could strenghten the fire or the wind for an attack and the water user could possiably do some damage if he was ready to get on his feet. She wished the earth user gets off his ass and help out soon.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 22, 2012)

*Trey Zonday​*
Seriously? Trey thought. His exhaustion wore off, at least slightly, while the others took the fight to him. Trey stood, a foot striking the ground in a declarative manner. He was back in the game. Japan was getting destroyed, and they had no choice but to stop him. Now.

The purple flames and light were swift, and Trey narrowly avoided it in a three way ice maneuver. A small but heavily reinforced wall of ice shielded Takeshi while he rose to the sky on increasingly tall ice stilts. 

Spiraling in the air, Trey's body rotated once, and a watery fist came down from the air straight towards Mikhail's body. As the water began falling upon Mikhail from its rapid drop Trey snapped out, "Get back!" to Corrine.

He twisted, and snapped an arm out, creating an icy slope for him to ride while the falling water fist began hardening around Mikhail to solidify him in the center.

Landing on the street he stomped a foot and swerved a hand, water from now and earlier rising, only the circle and spring forth. Tactic one. Slow Mikhail down. Tactic two, begin using their powers to cut down the death count.

Third, Trey decided, was giving this chaotic attacker everything they had. "All right, he'll break out of that in no time. Get ready to start combining our attacks in rapid succession! Wind is the fastest so Takeshi, you first. Flames are destructive and will spread faster if you follow him up, so Corrine, you next. Then I'll strike with ice. Our powers grant versatility if nothing else, so we'll repeat it and put on the pressure by attacking him and his chaos attacks simultaneously!" Trey locked his fists, ignoring his fatigue to make quaking ice begin to form around his hands, eyebrows furrowed.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikhail Zero Koshnykov
C H A O S

Mikhail folded his arms as the fist crashed down toward him.  It was much too fast for him to dodge, if time hadn't completely stopped.  He sighed in frustration.  They had managed to defeat him with a god damn water fist.  Time stopped completely and he materialized the Reality Caliber.  He pointed it at the fist and fired a round as he coughed up blood.  He was really pushing himself now.  He had to retreat.  The Reality cracked and shattered, revealing a new reality.  In this new reality, Trey had poorly aimed his fist and crashed down harmlessly a few yards behind him and his subordinates.  He fell to one knee and coughed up another bout of blood onto the floor, the purple flames receding.  His eyes turned back to normal as he glared up at those he had been fighting.  

"You managed not to die this time.  But I advise you take this victory and go into hiding.  Because I promise you this.  The next time we meet, I will capture you.  I will slowly and painfully torture you.  I will watch you lose all hope and go insane.  And then when you are nothing but a shell with no emotions, no soul left within you, I will kill you.  That is a promise."  He rose slowly from his knees and took a device from his pocket and pushed a button.  Only about a few seconds later a jet screamed down from the skies, letting loose a barrage of 50. cal HMG fire, which carved a line in the ground between Mikhail and the elementalists.  The Harrier Jet came to a hovering halt right above them.  He turned away to leave and await the Helicopter coming to pick them up.  As he walked away the turrets on the jet all took aim at the elementalists and the barrels began to turn, a sign that soon it would open fire, creating a deadly rain of metal upon them.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine scurb her leather boots against the ground to make them hot as she stream fire from her feet to make a wall made of fire. As the bulletts came at them they just burn and only ash hit the ground from the metal or burned metal. The only thing that matters that they were safe for now. Intill the next battle they be ready. Chaos was wrong he just want to be scared and pissed in their pants or piss on themselves as Corrine felt that breeze again. She was thinking damn that she was naked. She would never let down her fire wall intill Chaos was gone for now even though she was losing energy fast. She would hold her own waight till the bullets stop firing at her and her team mates.


----------



## Serp (Oct 24, 2012)

Aisha's friends were fighting, it was her duty to help and protect them. They had fought for her when she was dying and now the gods had given her the power to help them, but this was different. Ever since Mikhail had entered the fray, he new life powers picked up on his chaos charge and the fear or the power of chaos had embolised her. As an andriod she had not felt fear, but now empowered with a soul, fear, that which she had not felt before tore through her like she was made of paper.

Light and darkness, base level interactions of Chaos and Order, when combined could make a greater Chaos feeding off order or vice-versa. Kayvos was a deity of chaos and his power was split into light and dark, Mikhail a direct vessel for his empowered chaos. But Aisha had the power of life, the power of natural order. It was to Ivory's light as Mikhail's power was to ebony. A higher form, combined with purpose. 

But he was different, he was trained. His power over chaos feed on his emotional chaos, as hers would feed on order, but now her soul corrupting her thoughts she was filled with chaos and thus her power could not be hers to control. But the incarnates they were fighting and fighting hard, chaos being held back from their souls. 

She had to help, he power was that of order, life, creation the opposite of chaos, death and destruction. She knew what she had to do.

She forced her arm to move, but it was useless, she was a living statue. Plan B then, she concentrated and the sky started to rumble. She opened her mouth and shot a blast of her life force lightning into the sky. 

The lightning then rained down, some aimed for Mikhail, order being his anti-thesis would do damge if hit, then the rest hit the incarnates. In a blast of light, they felt their power increase. And now their body wrapped in armour, armour made of pure power and will, responsive to their element. Trey's armour of silver and blue, Corrine of Red and gold, Takeshi of green and crystal, Edwards of Bronze and black, breathing new life into the fallen warrior.

"Now fight!" She psychically sent to the Incarnates. "Defeat Chaos with order."

Although this powered up and healed her incarnates, the lightning blasts had also hit Ebony and Ivory, with roots to order themselves, they were healed and jacked up in armour made of solid light and shadow. This was about to get heavy.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 26, 2012)

Corrine was thinking at the moment that Aisha was in her own world throught the battle. Chaos was down and out of energy and he was retreating and she thought Ebony and Ivory was still hurt. Suddenly she felt this lightning bolt go through her and felt this huge amount of energy went into her. She felt a suit of armor surrounded her naked body. She did not noticed what color the armor was that was least inportant for now. She felt mudh stronger than a few minutes ago and turn the wall of flames into a dragon and stream it to clip the wings of the jet. She made it come down in a heap of flames. She stream the flames from the crash of the plane and was ready for another fight at the moment. She felt the pins fall out of her hair as her hair flowed down past her shoulders, as she had a gleamed in her eyes as she had a feeling her team mates would back her up anyway to save the world.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Nov 1, 2012)

Takeshi panted, he was out of breath completely. Between the fighting and blocking that massive chaos attack. Thankfully with trey's help he wasn't hit by the massive explosion that ensued. Then suddenly, aisha shot out what seemed to be a beam of light... Or life? In a flash of light he felt revitalized.... More than revitalized. He felt strengthened. He felt the weight about him of something heavier than his clothes. He  looked at his left arm (which thanks to aisha's blast no longer hurt, and saw that upon it was a greenish crystalline armor. he looked at his teammates and saw they were also wearing coloured armor. The thought came to his head and he asked "Why do i look and feel like a power ranger?" The question was rhetorical of course. At least, this armor was hella lot better than power ranger armor. He called out, "If you don't mind, i have some unfinished business with ivory over here. He summoned his wind blade, which blew much stronger and sharper now and, he noted, was at least a foot longer. "Here i come Ivory!!" He yelled, airbursting himself at top speed with an airburst towards ivory, upon reaching him giving three horizontal(diagonal as well) slices and one vertical from up to down.


----------

